# Maybe room for another?



## Houston26 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys so I have a 75 gallon tank with a green texas and a niceraguense and I was hoping to possible add another medium size cichlid. The two current fish in the tank get along well (for the most part) and I feel like even though these guys still have alot of growing to do I have room for another fish. I am just looking for some recommendations as to what you guys think could go well with these guys. They are both males btw.

I was thinking salvini or convict to myself but would like to hear all suggestions.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Your tank will be too small for what you have now once full grown.
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/texas.php

Something I found on Hypsophrys nicaraguensis from here. http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/hypsophrys-nicaraguensis/



> Relatively peaceful for a Central American cichlid of this size, but is still territorial and obviously grows quite large. Best kept as a mated pair. If you want to keep any other cichlids in the tank, you'll probably need one at least 6 feet in length. Don't combine it with any super aggressive species. Other possible tankmates can include larger barbs and characins, catfish and Loricariids.


I think in the long run the Texas Cichlid will be too aggressive for anything in a 4" tank.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

I disagree, it would really depend on the size of the tank and in this case I doubt the tank would be too narrow for the texas, unless the tank is somehow only 12 inches across or something.

Not entirely sure on aggression tho.

Texans are aggressive, but I have read that they are only as aggressive as a Green Texas. Having own two (Super) Green Texas, I see no major aggression. They can stand their ground and will fight if necessary, but they're more content just having their space and not actively attempt to kill tankmates. So yeah if a Texas' aggression is just like that of a Green Texas then I dont see an issue with it.

Since you're open to the idea of a Convict, I'd suggest a choice from the Amatitlania, Archocentrus, Herotilapia and Cryptoheros species.

Or perhaps a Thorichthys ellioti, though because they like to show off (without having any proper brawns to back it), they can tend to get into life or death fights in which they probably will lose.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Azedenkae said:


> I disagree, it would really depend on the size of the tank and in this case I doubt the tank would be too narrow for the texas, unless the tank is somehow only 12 inches across or something.


I don't think the tank is too narrow. A 75 gallon is 18 inches. However I think it is not long enough as it is 4 foot. I think a 6 foot tank would be minimum for for fish of this size once fully grown. They are both territorial and need their space. I do think a lot also depends on the temperament of the individual fish.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

I totally agree with aicardi. This tank is definitely too small for 3 big cichlids like that.
Azedenkae, I was wondering the size of your fish tanks, as your are ALWAYS telling people that small aquariums can support big cichlids. Do your research! People want fish to thrive not just to survive like yours.
Houston26, if you are really seeking for advice, I'd tell you that a male Texas cichlid and a male nicaraguense at their adult size are already too much for this tank, if you add another fish you will probably face aggression problems once they reach their maturity.
If you want several cichlids there, I'd drop the Texas and the nicaraguense and i'd repopulate it with smaller species like meeki or t. ellioti.
Good luck with your project.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol, and what instead follow your advice and shove two catfish into a tank with a cichlid and let them overload the bioload? Please I'm not going to risk something that pumps out so much waste in my tank. I'd rather add more cichlid with a much smaller combined bioload.

If you really want to get into it, then how _exactly_ can you tell that a fish is thriving, not just surviving? What if a Convict needs a 100g to thrive and anything less is just surviving? Then no one's correct. Point is we can never tell for sure, and so have to base on indications like their liveliness, how well they feed, their stress indications and the likes. Mine swims around happily, feed well, don't have stress bars or the likes often, and overall don't seem the least bit bothered, so I take that as thriving and I don't see how that isn't thriving in fact. To me if a fish is barely surviving they'd seem very skittish, very stressed all the time, and can't feed well. They'll probably have sunken bellies and are often prone to diseases and the likes. _That_, is barely surviving.

I may have 10 fish in my 55g, but if they all live fine, then they live fine. No disease, no sunken bellies, no bloat, no single cichlid being picked on all the time, no skittish behaviour, so there. I do my research, and that's why it works. There's plenty of hidey holes for my cichlids, I over-filter, and the cichlids I pick result in aggression being spreaded all over and nothing is completely and utterly bullied by everything else.

I actually took care to set it up so that it works out perfectly. And for every person I try to give them advice based on the way their own tanks are constructed.

OP, it's your choice what recommendation you follow, or not follow at all. I've stated my share, and they've stated theirs. Follow whatever seems right.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Azedenkae, whatever dude! you talk too much! just list the 10 fishes you have on that 55 gallon and let's see what people think.
OP, i'm not an expert. Do whatever you think is right. Wish you good luck!


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Mate, you brought this up. If you don't want a reply from me then could have ignored me.

I have no obligation to post up my stock. I know my tank, I know how well they do. Again, they live perfectly fine. Then again, meh:

Tank: 55g, 4'x18"x15"
Deco: 6x lava rocks, floating plants
Stock:
2x Super Green Texas
4x Convict
2x Red Forest Jewel
1x Pink Firemouth
1x Cobalt Blue Cichlid
1x Venustus

Say whatever you may, if it works, it works.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Azedenkae,
Thanks for posting your stock list, here is a video of my tank:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tJObdTN ... ture=g-upl
My stock list is in my signature.
I, honestly, think that once all your fish reaches their adult size you'll face aggression problems and death, but then again, it's your tank to do whatever you want with it.
Have you got a video of your tank to share? it'd be cool to see it.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll get a video once I can, one that will have all the fish listed.

I've kept the stock for a few months now, with no death but plenty of aggression. Cichlids are cichlids after all. But yes, we'll see I guess.


----------



## Pagancpr (Dec 14, 2012)

I think in my very short experience but lot of research that both have some of true or are right, because after all fishes are different and there are people who kept various cichlid in the recomended tank size ,as well as some peole says that his cichlid claim the hole tank! So is my thought: I rather have them in the tank I can afford now and remove them later than spend what I dont have and my terror still claims the hole tank! So both are quite right ! Just ask to the people who knows but after all play it by ear!


----------



## defbored_usd (Jul 19, 2012)

Azedenkae said:


> Mate, you brought this up. If you don't want a reply from me then could have ignored me.
> 
> I have no obligation to post up my stock. I know my tank, I know how well they do. Again, they live perfectly fine. Then again, meh:
> 
> ...


55 is a little small isn't it? Venustus and 2 Texas cichlids?


----------

